# "Deceit" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 15, 2017)

Welcome to another "kid in the candy shop" voting poll! Please read all of the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many delicious pieces as you see fit, but you may not vote for your own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

*All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread save for critique on entries that are posted on the secure board. I've created a thread for those who wish to critique secure entries which may be accessed *here*. Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised. 

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on *September** 25th at 7pm EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

And remember, it's all you can eat, so choose as many as you desire!

Please also remember that once the poll has closed, and the results have been officially revealed, you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.**


*


----------



## Pete_C (Sep 15, 2017)

To be fair, I do think there's one poem here that blows everything else to one side. However, the initial thing that struck me was how none of the poems tacked 'deceit' in an obvious way, and that made me happy! Trust me, I am rarely happy!

I shall return with further comments and votes, but just wanted to acknowledge what a strong and creative field of poems this is! Kudos to all!


----------



## ned (Sep 16, 2017)

Pete_C said:


> To be fair, I do think there's one poem here that blows everything else to one side.



are you referring to your own poem Pete? 

three marks for muster quark
before sentence is passed


----------



## -xXx- (Sep 18, 2017)

wow, Wow and WOW!!!
i have to admit, i like the candybox approach
this time around:
leaves a little wiggle room instead of a forced
decision between a beautiful apple and
a succulent orange.
_*holds door open*
*points toward poll*_


----------



## andrewclunn (Sep 23, 2017)

Some solid entries.  Glad I waited to read them all at once.


----------



## Phil Istine (Sep 24, 2017)

I thank you for an entertaining read;
your works of art were clearly up to speed.
I simply try to vote for just the best -
the one that passes through my 'feelings' test.
Each poem melted me like choc fondue
so just this time I had to vote for two.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 25, 2017)

I was deceived into thinking that I could pick JUST one... I could not, well, because each poem that I voted for has special qualities... and because one of them blew me away.... one of them was so exceptional that I couldn't help myself.... that's how I am when I eat really good chocolate.. I promise myself that I will limit myself to one piece.. but I lie... 
Anyway...... every poem was fabulous..


.one time I ate ALL the chocolates... ALL. OF. THEM.


----------

